# Ubuntu Dapper ( 6.06 ) | vs.| Ubuntu Edgy (6.10)



## Maverick340 (Dec 17, 2006)

Well i have Ubuntu 6.06 (alternate install CD ) and i was not very pleased with its support for AMD(with  nforce 4 mobo )
First it dosent support 6ch sound (amaroK , XMMS , Rythmbox ) and playing DivX and Xvid was buggy . 
Azureus did not work and i could not write to NTFS partition 
( WinXP , SATA HDD ) . So I want to know how 6.10 is changed in this respect. 
I dont want to waste 695 MB all over again .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu Dapper ( 6.06 ) | vs.| Ubunut Edgy (6.10)*

Dude, 6.10 is the best IMO [It is 'edgy' in its stability but hasnt shown any severe problems yet]

What you missed doing was installing plugins and codecs properly and follow this for *writing to NTFS *
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009

and for codecs, pass this
*sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base \
gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse \
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs w32codecs *

[ make sure you have added these repos before passing the above command - 
*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories ]

For installing Azureus, see here, manual install in few easy commands,
*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_P2P_BitTorrent_Client_.28Azureus.29
Follow the alternative method, the best you can do!

Plus, are you sure you installed java from Sun before installing Azureus ? Do it like:
*sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin*

All said, Edgy is the best! (6.10)


----------



## mehulved (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu Dapper ( 6.06 ) | vs.| Ubunut Edgy (6.10)*

Wait till feisty. Already a couple of people at neowin are praising the hardware detection a few more improvements. And multimedia support is one of them.
You can download it's alpha version and run it as a live cd.

And speaker not supporting 6 channel doesn't depend upon the media player but the sound architecture you are using most prolly alsa.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu Dapper ( 6.06 ) | vs.| Ubunut Edgy (6.10)*

Feisty hasn't yet got the Changed "Look" from predecessors "ubuntu Brown".


----------



## kalpik (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu Dapper ( 6.06 ) | vs.| Ubunut Edgy (6.10)*

Hmm.. Edgy is definately a LOT better than Dapper, but noone can say with confidence (except the developers ofcourse ) whether it will detect your sound hardware properly. Only way is to test it out! If you dont want to download, post in the Distro request thread, and im sure someone would help you out!


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu Dapper ( 6.06 ) | vs.| Ubunut Edgy (6.10)*

@Maverick340 compile the vanilla kernel on your system it will  solve the driver related problem 
**www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.19.1.tar.bz2
*


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu Dapper ( 6.06 ) | vs.| Ubunut Edgy (6.10)*

wow..i am going for badger to lefty today.This would certainly help then...


----------



## mehulved (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu Dapper ( 6.06 ) | vs.| Ubunut Edgy (6.10)*

Lefty? I guess you mean edgy eft.
Are you going in for a clean install or an upgrade?


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu Dapper ( 6.06 ) | vs.| Ubunut Edgy (6.10)*

no..i couldn't..I just installed latest debian...which caused error due to scratched disc..so no linux till i get FC6 or edgy left...sigh


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu Dapper ( 6.06 ) | vs.| Ubunut Edgy (6.10)*

damn , i just installed 6.06 . np ill delete it and wait for a 6.10 CD to arrive


----------



## kalpik (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu Dapper ( 6.06 ) | vs.| Ubunut Edgy (6.10)*

6.10 CD wont arrive cuz they are not shipping 6.10. They are shipping 6.06 only. So if you want 6.10, download it!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu Dapper ( 6.06 ) | vs.| Ubunut Edgy (6.10)*

^^
Yep. No 6.10 CD and no 6.10 LTS. Download 6.10, worth every bit of it.


----------



## harikatt (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu Dapper ( 6.06 ) | vs.| Ubunut Edgy (6.10)*

does anybody tried out wine on this 6.10 version of ubuntu..


----------



## kalpik (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes.. it works fine! Why?


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu Dapper ( 6.06 ) | vs.| Ubunut Edgy (6.10)*



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> ^^
> Yep. No 6.10 CD and no 6.10 LTS. Download 6.10, worth every bit of it.



Hmm , how bout some one gift me one  i am on a terrible data cap ..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu Dapper ( 6.06 ) | vs.| Ubunut Edgy (6.10)*



			
				Maverick340 said:
			
		

> Hmm , how bout some one gift me one  i am on a terrible data cap ..


There are more people in Delhi than there are in Chennai 
Try Kalpik, but he might be busy. Hehe sorry Kalpik


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 27, 2006)

He he he .. So Kalpik , what do you say ?


----------



## kalpik (Dec 27, 2006)

Sure! You have an open invitation to come to my house and get it


----------



## harikatt (Dec 27, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Yes.. it works fine! Why?



thanks kalpik,, just wondering to get it download and try or wait for their shipment CDs  ,,   i want to try windows programs on it,


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 27, 2006)

^^
No shipments, download's the only way to edgy.
If you just wish to try the Windows programs on it, you're better off with a Dapper CD or the window program downloads then I guess.


----------



## harikatt (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks. i had the 6.06lts cd with me,, so will this works for wine auto install to start windows programs to work with??


----------



## mehulved (Dec 28, 2006)

Not all windows programs work well. I hope you are aware of that.
Here's something that will be helpful if you didn't know *frankscorner.org/


----------



## harikatt (Dec 28, 2006)

No, i know and aware of the basic things..that all windows programs will not work on linux even we use wine,  but,, just have to try my own windows programs to test with..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 28, 2006)

You mean to ask if Wine's already present on the 6.06 CD? I guess not.


----------



## harikatt (Dec 28, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Not all windows programs work well. I hope you are aware of that.
> Here's something that will be helpful if you didn't know *frankscorner.org/




thanks for your link help,, which gave more good information..  of knowing wine xs new tool ,,  *tsx.nl/index.php?p=winexs

but day to day its too is developing.


----------

